# Rescued a seagull



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey everyone . Just thought I would write about the seagull I rescued today. I went on a maintenance run this morning and saw a injured seagull with a obviously broken wing. After I got off work I went to my room changed over and went to the beach to find him. Well I found him easily. I stayed down there waiting for over 2hrs til it was dark out. I caught him fairly easy. Inspected his Wing on the spot and realized he will never fly again. The bird is resting now on a warming pad in a pet carrier. His wing is broken to the point where the bone is protruding out. I am surprised this guy survived the injury. Tomorrow morning he will be going to a licensed rehabber to get some better care and check what needs to be done for the wing. We put iodine over the wing and the infected area imobilized the wing to stop further damage/bleeding. Also gave him some antibiotics to help with infections that may be set in. Thank you for reading my story .

Added a pic .


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'd almost expect a licensed wildlife rehabber to take such a bird to a vet where it will be put down due to the severity of its injuries as you have assessed them. The way that I understand it, Federal laws see it that way unless there arises a reason to keep such a bird alive. Let's hope it goes well for the little guy... I've always loved seagulls!

Pidgey


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I hope it goes well also. I did not know that. In Ireland the bird sanctuary I brought injured birds to had seagulls and other birds that was permanently disabled I always assumed it was the same as over here. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

And I also love seagulls . A seagull was my first bird I rescued I was 9 at the time.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

You did a good thing.Remember alot of people would have just kept going.You went back to the seagull.Thank you for that !


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We rescued a gull with a broken wing a little over a year ago. Brought him to Tufts Wildlife Center. They do amazing things there. But they did have to euthanize him, as he wouldn't have been releasable. Too bad. Good luck with this one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I personally know the rehabber that this bird is going to. She will do everything possible to help this bird and it won't be euthanized.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

I have did some crazy rescues when I was younger. Once I was on a bus and saw a crow with it's neck stuck between a fence when I was on a bus, I got home grabbed my bicycle and went and freed him. Also saw a pigeon injured on a bus I got off early went got him and brought him back home. What can I say I love birds just like everyone else here. I will keep you updated on the gulls status . I am hoping for the best out come.


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you Terry, I was hoping it would not get euthanized . The gull loved me. I fed him on the way to margarets and he didn't try to bite me but when Margaret went near him he bit her and wouldn't let her close. My girlfriend calls me the bird whisperer Margaret agreed lol.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with your girlfriend and Margaret!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> I personally know the rehabber that this bird is going to. She will do everything possible to help this bird and it won't be euthanized.
> 
> Terry


That's great news!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

The seagull died under anesthesia, the vet tried to repair the wing by pinning it and cleaning it but the gull did not survive the operation. .


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

*seagull*

I am so sorry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry. At least you tried.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Now that really hurts--that bird looked so lovable in the picture. There's something so compelling about the soul in his eyes. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Dang, Robert! I'm so very sorry this bird didn't make it. Thank you and Margaret and Susan for trying to get it the help it needed.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO sorry to hear about the loss of this bird, Robert!  

I can imagine how you must be feeling, but you did your best.

Thank you for caring so much for all God's creatures!


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

Thank you everyone. I wish he made it but he's not in any Pain anymore. Did our best that's the important thing. I know he won't be my last rescue, gotta keep going and doing what other people wouldn't.


----------

